# The Tsunami Barbell... WTH?



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

anybody seen these before? http://tsunamibarbell.com

there's a long vid of it in action on the site too but I think the pic says it all really:










I'd love to have a play with one but don't think I could ever use one full time, would just feel weird lol


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

If the bar aint' bendin' you're not using a tsunami barbell.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

wtf.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

One of the old members from here Con was talking aout getting one in his gym a while back, not sure if he got one in the end or not.


----------



## Aguz (May 16, 2013)

Lol, crazy


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Be good for pictures of you holding it ! You'd look strong as fcuk lol


----------

